# Secuenciador de 40 leds



## ftarucco

Hola. les cuento mi idea: estoy necesitando hacer que 40 leds de color, no muy grandes, se enciendan en secuencia y poder controlar la secuencia. es dificil de explicar pero lo voy a intentar...

La idea es colocar los 40 leds en linea y hacer que produzcan un efecto como si una luz unica se desplazara por la linea de leds: les describo la secuencia:

1º on
2º on
3º on
1º off / 4º on
2º off / 5º on
3º off / 6º on
4º off / 7º on
y asi hasta que se apague el led 40. 

ademas necesitaria controlar la intensidad de los leds, la velocidad de la secuencia con un potenciometro y que esta se repita aleatoriamente; osea de un momento para otro se activa la secuencia una vez a la velocidad determinada y luego se apaga y no se reitera hasta que algun dispositivo x lo indique.
Puede que suene a locura pero... Yo logre realizar el diseno de la secuencia pero con 5 leds y para mas no me dio la cabeza, ademas lo hice en el pc... lo que no tengo ni idea como hacer es el temporizador y la parte de intensidad de las luces. 

Si a alguien le interesa el desafio que avise y le explico algo mas si quiere. 

MIL Gracias!!!
Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, es un proyecto a mi parecer muy laborioso por el hecho de ser tantos leds, lo de la intensidad y velocidad es sencillo, la velocidad se logra con un 555 como astable con un potenciómetro que le cambie la velocidad, lo de la intensidad de los leds lo más sencillo es con un potenciómetro limitando la corriente o algo más profesional sería usar PWM.

Pero para hacer el secuencial como usted lo propone, no se si se logre el fecto deseado recorriendo así como usted lo pide, pues en las luces secuenciales que parecen el juego de la serpiente, la serpiente se recorre led a led por ejemplo

1 segundo
1 on 
2 on 
3 on4 off
5 off
6 off

2 sengundo 
1 off
2 on 
3 on
4 on5 off
6 off

=
xxx000
0xxx00
00xxx0
000xxx


Pero como usted lo plantea se recorre de a 3 leds
=
xxx000
000xxx

Aunque de esta manera sería menos trabajo pues solo se ocupa un contador de 0 a 13 para seleccionar que leds van a encender.

Saludos y cheque este link tal vez le sirva https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/secuencia-leds-2493/


----------



## ftarucco

exactamente eso es lo que quiero. que recorra led a led. como lo explico ud. camas que no me exprese bien. se que lo mas dificil es el tema de los leds pero lograria un efecto excelente... en el link que ud. me dejo, la persona que posteaba queria algo similar pero con 17 leds y que rebotara como en el auto fantastico. yo solo quiero que lo haga en un sentido y poder regular la velicidad del barrido, la frecuencia con que se activa la frecuencia y la intensidad de los leds, que como bien dijo ud. es la parte mas facil, es mas, eso ya lo tengo, me falta poder controlar los 40 leds!!  jejeje. espero tener suerte... si alguien me ayuda mucho mejor verdad....

remasrco como me gustaaria la secuencia:

00000000

x0000000

xx000000

xxx00000

0xxx0000

00xxx000

000xxx00

Saludos y muchas gracias por la respuesta...


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

ftarucco dijo:
			
		

> exactamente eso es lo que quiero. que recorra led a led. como lo explico ud. camas que no me exprese bien. se que lo mas dificil es el tema de los leds pero lograria un efecto excelente... en el link que ud. me dejo, la persona que posteaba queria algo similar pero con 17 leds y que rebotara como en el auto fantastico. yo solo quiero que lo haga en un sentido y poder regular la velicidad del barrido, la frecuencia con que se activa la frecuencia y la intensidad de los leds, que como bien dijo ud. es la parte mas facil, es mas, eso ya lo tengo, me falta poder controlar los 40 leds!!  jejeje. espero tener suerte... si alguien me ayuda mucho mejor verdad....
> 
> remasrco como me gustaaria la secuencia:
> 
> 00000000
> 
> x0000000
> 
> xx000000
> 
> xxx00000
> 
> 0xxx0000
> 
> 00xxx000
> 
> 000xxx00
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias por la respuesta...



Hola, una manera es utilizar registros de corrimiento el 74194 pero va a ocupar 10 la ventaja es que usted lo único que hará será conectarlo pero no tendrá que diseñar ni nada de eso.

Otra forma es hacer un contador con FF, revise este tuto para que se de una idea pero le aviso que para 40 leds va a ser una telaraña de circuitos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/

En las salidas va a poner sus 40 salidas pero va a ser un pocoi laborioso, esas son las 2 maneras que se me ocurre pero recuerdo que en el post que le había puesto alguien lo hiso más sencillo con un CMOS que no recuerdo cuál era.

Saludos


----------



## ftarucco

y la idea tambien es que no lleve un mes soldando verdad... el cmos no hay que programarlo? de todos modos sigo pensando que se puede hacer y que lo voy a hacer de una forma o otra claro esta... como funcionaria un 74194? hay algun tutorial para ver como conectrlo o como funcionaria?
saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

ftarucco dijo:
			
		

> y la idea tambien es que no lleve un mes soldando verdad... el cmos no hay que programarlo? de todos modos sigo pensando que se puede hacer y que lo voy a hacer de una forma o otra claro esta... como funcionaria un 74194? hay algun tutorial para ver como conectrlo o como funcionaria?
> saludos.



Hola, el del 74194 puede encontrarlo en alldatasheet.com

Saludos


----------



## ftarucco

Estuve investigando y al final decidi utilizar un 4017. me parecio lo mas facil y lo mas barato de utilizar para la secuencia de 40 led's. y para el reloj arme un astable con un 555. todo esto es una teoria... les dejo el circuito para que lo vean y lo corrijan si tiene errores...

El mecanismo es el siguiente:
- en el estado inicial se encuentran los 40 leds apagados y los 5 4017 ya tienen señal de reloj aunque solo el primero tiene entrada en vcc.

1- el primer 4017 comienza la secuencia a la volocidad dictada por el 555. cuando llega al out 10, este envia voltaje al ENABLE del CI1 y al VCC del CI2. esto hace que el CI1 quede encendido en el out 10 y que el CI2 comience la secuencia.

2- el CI2 comienza frecuencia y cuando llega al out 10 sucede lo mismo que en el caso anterior; envia voltaje al ENABLE del CI2 y al VCC del CI3. esto hace que el CI2 quede encendido en el out 10 y que el CI3  comience la secuencia.

3- mismo proc. que el anterior pero con CI3 y CI4. Luego lo mismo con CI4 y CI5

4- comienza secuencia CI5 y cuando llega al out 4 (que seria el led 40) este envia voltaje al reset del CI1 y por lo tanto se reinicia toda la secuencia!!!

A mi me parecio que de esta manera podria funcionar pero tengo mis dudas. no olviden que soy un novato de verdad... 

Espero sus comentarios y sugerencias. Desde ya mil gracias!!!

Saludos
Federico


----------



## totung

a mi se me ocurre CMOS 4017 en cascada creo que funcionaria no?


----------



## dragon19xx

en cascada  como es  eso  podrias explicar  brot?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Este circuito desplaza 40 LEDs secuencialmente.
Consta de un arreglo o matriz de 8X5 LEDs.
Usa 2 C.I. 4017.
Lo hice en el simulador Livewire.

Chao.
elaficionado
Adjunto el archivo de livewire (en .zip)


----------



## dragon19xx

muchísima gratis  amigo por la excelente  ayuda...


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es otra posbilidad, es de 30 leds pero lo puedes ampliar a 40


----------



## MacX

Todo esto se podría hacer mediante registros no? Los conectas en serie y metes la información en serie y que salga también en serie. Lo malo es que 40 leds son muchos...

Por cierto,¿ cómo sé cuál es la intensidad que recorre un led?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
La corriente tú la determinas de la sgte. manera.
Iled=(Vcc-Vled)/R
Vled=Voltaje de LED
Vcc=Voltaje de alimentacion
Iled= corriente del LED
R=resistencia en serie con el LED.
La corriente típica del LED es 20mA.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DML

La jpg esta mal diagramada en las bases de los transistores Q9, Q10, Q15 y Q25


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Gracias, ya lo modifiqué.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## norikatzu

buen aporte... me pregunto como se veria terminada en una Pcb y haciendo el efecto planteado?


----------



## tablek

muy buenas tardes una pregunta para elaficionado, cual transistor me recomiendas ya que por mas que le veo no veo la matricula del transistor muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Puedes usar el BC548 u otro equivalente.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tablek

hola buenas tardes estaba viendo el circuito me surge una duda si en lugar de que sea unled lo sustituyo por una tira de led que modificaciones tengo que hacer la tira mas grande es de 30 led, calculo la resistencia para esta tira y despues como la puedo conectar a 12 v se tiene que modificar la resistencia del transistor que va a un lado del led? muchas gracias por si tiempo

PD
 son 26 tiras pero no son del mismo tamaño la mas grande es de 30 led y la mas pequeña de 22 led


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El circuito es un secuenciador de LEDs (un LED se enciende después se apaga y enciende el siguiente, así sucesivamente)
Por lo que explicas este circuito no es lo que buscas o deseas (es lo que me parece). Puedes ser más específico en lo quieres hacer realmente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tablek

Muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta elaficionado, si es lo que necesito, nada mas que en lugar de que sea un led quiero que sea una tira, lo que necesito es que ilumine un espacio mas grande, por decir en el caso de la mas grande que son 30 leds hago un arreglo, y claro toda la tira se va a pagar o prender y asi esten parpadeando pero las tiras completas


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Una tira de 30 LEDs en serie no se puede alimentar con 12V, pero si se puede encender 30 LEDs en un arreglo serie paralelo que si se puede alimentar con 12V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fortu005

Muchachos, yo estaba pensando en usar uno de estos circuitos como semaforo y mi idea se basaba en el encendio secuencial de leds rojos y que la ultima tira de leds sea verde y se enciendan todos de una vez sin usar el 4017. Para ello habia pensado una llava con un mosfet que al terminar la secuencia del ultimo 4017 se habra y le envie la tension a todos los verdes por igual asi se prenden todos al mismo tiempo. Espero una recomendacion.
Saludos


----------



## tablek

hola nuevamente elaficionado, tengo una duda voy hacer un arreglo aprox como de 1000 led y consumen 4A como le puedo hacer para poder alimentar esta cantidad de led ya que el 7812 solo trabaja a 1A, tambien es bueno poner los led en arreglos de 12 V o mejor lo hago a 10.8 son led rojos lo puedo hacer a 1.8 o a 2 v que me recomiendas esto va ir conectado a un coche donde el voltaje puede variar hasta 14.4V

de ante mamo gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Yo usaría 5 reguladores de 8V (LM7808), cada regulador alimentaría 200 LEDs.
Pero hacerlo así es poco eficiente. y no se me ocurre algo simple y eficiente.
Se puede hacer con circuitos integrado que manejan 100 LEDs (10 de estos circuito harían los 1000 LEDs) y consumirían mucho menos corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## boschi2010

hola como estan gente de la comunidad yo estoy en lo mismo y hice un circuito con un 4017 pero lo que nesecito, es que a medida que se vallan prendiendo queden prendidos hasta completar los 20 led y luego comienze la secuencia nuevamente gracias a todos saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa dos en cascada LM3914 y excitalo con una onda diente de sierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Mira la hoja de datos del LM3914


----------



## boschi2010

Muchas gracias lo armo y despues te cuento como me fue suerte.


----------



## ngarciav

ftarucco dijo:


> Estuve investigando y al final decidi utilizar un 4017. me parecio lo mas facil y lo mas barato de utilizar para la secuencia de 40 led's. y para el reloj arme un astable con un 555. todo esto es una teoria... les dejo el circuito para que lo vean y lo corrijan si tiene errores...
> 
> El mecanismo es el siguiente:
> - en el estado inicial se encuentran los 40 leds apagados y los 5 4017 ya tienen señal de reloj aunque solo el primero tiene entrada en vcc.
> 
> 1- el primer 4017 comienza la secuencia a la volocidad dictada por el 555. cuando llega al out 10, este envia voltaje al ENABLE del CI1 y al VCC del CI2. esto hace que el CI1 quede encendido en el out 10 y que el CI2 comience la secuencia.
> 
> 2- el CI2 comienza frecuencia y cuando llega al out 10 sucede lo mismo que en el caso anterior; envia voltaje al ENABLE del CI2 y al VCC del CI3. esto hace que el CI2 quede encendido en el out 10 y que el CI3  comience la secuencia.
> 
> 3- mismo proc. que el anterior pero con CI3 y CI4. Luego lo mismo con CI4 y CI5
> 
> 4- comienza secuencia CI5 y cuando llega al out 4 (que seria el led 40) este envia voltaje al reset del CI1 y por lo tanto se reinicia toda la secuencia!!!
> 
> A mi me parecio que de esta manera podria funcionar pero tengo mis dudas. no olviden que soy un novato de verdad...
> 
> Espero sus comentarios y sugerencias. Desde ya mil gracias!!!
> 
> Saludos
> Federico



hola
me encanto tu aporte pero como hago para calcular esas resistencias y el capasitor??
hay alguna formula
espero tu respuesta
bye


----------



## ngarciav

hola
estoy interezada en hacer la misma secuencia que tu de a tres leds hice el montaje que mostraste pero no se bien como se conectan los leds...para que cada 3 leds realicen la misma rutina y se vea el efecto de la serpiente

si me puedes ayudar te lo agradezco
chaooo



ftarucco dijo:


> Hola. les cuento mi idea: estoy necesitando hacer que 40 leds de color, no muy grandes, se enciendan en secuencia y poder controlar la secuencia. es dificil de explicar pero lo voy a intentar...
> 
> La idea es colocar los 40 leds en linea y hacer que produzcan un efecto como si una luz unica se desplazara por la linea de leds: les describo la secuencia:
> 
> 1º on
> 2º on
> 3º on
> 1º off / 4º on
> 2º off / 5º on
> 3º off / 6º on
> 4º off / 7º on
> y asi hasta que se apague el led 40.
> 
> ademas necesitaria controlar la intensidad de los leds, la velocidad de la secuencia con un potenciometro y que esta se repita aleatoriamente; osea de un momento para otro se activa la secuencia una vez a la velocidad determinada y luego se apaga y no se reitera hasta que algun dispositivo x lo indique.
> Puede que suene a locura pero... Yo logre realizar el diseno de la secuencia pero con 5 leds y para mas no me dio la cabeza, ademas lo hice en el pc... lo que no tengo ni idea como hacer es el temporizador y la parte de intensidad de las luces.
> 
> Si a alguien le interesa el desafio que avise y le explico algo mas si quiere.
> 
> MIL Gracias!!!
> Saludos.


----------

